# For as long as



## nbmike

Hi, everybody,
Could somebody be kind enough to help translate the following phrase into Romanian: Children! For as long as your father is asleep you will have to keep quiet! I am particularly interested in for as long as...
Thank you very much,
M


----------



## Paxy

nbmike said:


> Hi, everybody,
> Could somebody be kind enough to help translate the following phrase into Romanian: Children! For as long as your father is asleep you will have to keep quiet! I am particularly interested in for as long as...
> Thank you very much,
> M



Copii! *Cât timp* tatăl vostru doarme va trebui sa păstrați liniștea!

Best,
Paxy


----------



## nbmike

Hi,
thanks very much for your effort, I appreciate it! I now know how to use this phrase!
M


----------



## farscape

Another possibility ( *cât timp* seems to me closer to _while_):
_For as long as_ -> *Atât timp cât* 

Best,


----------



## nbmike

Hi,
Thanks very much for taking the trouble. I like your version better!
All the best
Nbmike


----------



## viuchi

_Copii, (să) nu faceţi gălăgie *(tot timpul) cât *doarme tata!_

When used to talk about time, there's no difference between the meaning of *cât timp* and *atâta timp cât*   (this is the standard version); as for register, the first one seems to be more usual, more colloquial maybe. 

However, it seems preferrable to me not to use *atâta timp cât* in this kind of context, as it is mainly or very often used (like the English _as long as_) to show a condition:*
Atâta timp cât *_nu deranjează, poate rămâne. '*As long as *he doesn't bother, he may stay.'_


----------



## nbmike

Hi,
I thank you too for taking your time to answer my question.
All the best,
Nbmike


----------

